# XD barrel inside a XDM?



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

Are the barrels the same on the XDs as the XDMs? For instance if I wanted to drop a custom stormlake xd tactical 5.71'' barrel into the new XDM 5.25 can it be done without any gunsmithing?


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You'd probably want to ask Storm Lake and see what they say.


----------



## Xris (Oct 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> You'd probably want to ask Storm Lake and see what they say.


I did I'm just waiting to hear back


----------

